# build a subwoofer?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i know im a cheap-scape but i want a sub for my car, i have enough money to buy dirt though. i cant even save cause bills take it all. but anyways, can i build a subwoofer? like ducktape and magnets kind of building. is it possible? or could i build it out of speakers? i have a bunch of like 4 inch speakers laying around and i also have a home stereo subwoofer that does not use external power. I just got to get something in there cause the speakers i have produce no bass when i love to listen to techno.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok i'm into audio as well i have four 15" subs 1000W each mate, but havin a small one is a good start, how big is the home audio woofer.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

i think its only like 8 inches really small cheap home stereo the amplifier doesnt ever work anymore


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

OK go here for a box


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

o its ok i have a friend who builds them and he has some wood left over from his last one, told me i could have it so ill build my own. i have been looking into how subs work and basically its just a big speaker. but what creates that deep sound? is the voice coil centered closer or further from the magnet or something like that?


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

It's the enclosure, and the air port that matters most, you could get a cerwin vega stroker 15 and you could make it sound like s*** if you don't buy/build the right box, if your friend make boxed he should know what to do, take the sub to him and he will probably make a good box, but before he makes the box you need to know the cone displacement and airflow of the sub, and a few other things, make sure you find that out, if you don't know, you could chance it and build it anyway, but it's a longshot.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hmm ya i guess i could have him do it. but as for making it out of ducktape and magnets, could i construct a frame myself and do something like this...


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

o im talking about the actual sub being built not the enclosure


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

so what your saying is if i built a good enough enclosure i could use those 4 inch speakers and make a subwoofer?


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh sorry misunderstood, you want to build the subwoofer, well, it's possible, as building speaker requires alot of practice, i have done it but it sounded like s***, had no bass, but if you use that 8" sub you said you had you could get that to sound really good, if you have the correctly sized box for it.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

To save all the trouble of trying to build a subwoofer, and most likely failing, Just go here, it is an active (Built in Amp) subwoofer, it is 250W, so it's a start.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

there is no link to go to


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

yes there is.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ah there we go sorry computer was being retarded


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hmm what if i took speakers and got myself a tube and put both speakers on each end of the tube, then i cut a whole in the middle of the tube and covered the tops of the speakers?


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

like this  YouTube - Home made SUB!!!


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

What, do you have 2 8" subs, you can't use the 4's they are too small.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

but i would actually make it out of decent material like plaxiglass, or some plasic tube i could find. (i could manage to fit in 8 bucks at a hardware store or something)


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah you could do that yeah.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

But do you have an 8" sub or not.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

and in the video he is using speakers i think. according to the description they are supposed to be 8 inch speakers. and i know 4's arent much but i have 10 of them im sure the joint force could do it but idk if my stereo could handle that probably 4, 6 is pushing it


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

no, i dont but in the vid they are supposed to be 8" speakers not subs


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

check this out!!!! YouTube - woofer! homemade


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

what you supposed its made of? looks like a bike tire and a frisbee


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

you can use all 10.... IF, you wire them up correctly, you need wire them up like this.

Parallel Wiring
1
Connect two wires to the positive ("+") terminal of your first speaker. One will go to your amplifier.
2
Connect two wires to the negative ("-") terminal of your first speaker. One wire will go to your amplifier.
3
Use the second wire from the positive terminal of the first speaker and connect to the positive terminal of your second speaker. Repeat the process if you want to connect more speakers.
4
Use the second wire from the negative terminal of your first speaker and connect to the negative terminal of your second speaker. Repeat the process to add more speakers.
5
Connect the positive and negative loose wires from your first speaker to the corresponding terminals on your amplifier to complete wiring multiple speakers in parallel.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

well the stereo system in my car is from 1992 out of a porshe. it has the main deck, and then connections to 4 speakers and one blue wire that says aux on it. thats it, the wiring goes straight from the deck to the speakers. however it says it can handle 4 20w speakers and i have 2x 6 watts and 2x 8 watts (i think)


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

Well use them then.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ok i made a layout of the back of my car. what if i did this?


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

o and the 6 and 8 watts are the speakers already in the car the other ones i have are all 8 watts i think


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

the car if you want to know is a 1987 honda crx si


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah feel free, it's up to you in the end mate.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

im sorry im bad with electrical math and such. so i could use all ten of my little speakers and it would work and not kill my stereo deck?


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

and do you think it would be better if i tried to use that one sub or if i built this army of little ones?


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

the army of little ones would do, IF you wire them up in the way i said.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ok sweet thank you for that advice, how bout this for a design? (if i got 2 more speakers?)


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

that would be located in the corner in the picture of my trunk i posted earlier with the speakers facing that back wall of the car, will that drown out like all the sound in the car? all i really want is the bass of the speakers not the sound i already have the other speakers for that.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

A couple points:

Re Post #25: Use this procedure only if you want to blow out your amplifier. Assuming each speaker has an impedance of 8 ohms, you've just connected a 1 ohm load to your amp. It will sound great, for a few minutes, maybe.

Re video in Post #16: Sure it's only a Youtube vid, but I can make better bass sounds by pursing my lips and blowing.

Do you know the frequency response of your speakers? Will they even reproduce frequencies below 1000Hz? 

There is much more to building any speaker system than just cutting a couple holes in a box and screwing on a driver. Read the Speaker Guides here.

If you want the lows only to be reproduced, you will need a crossover wired in so that the higher frequencies are blocked.

@echo: you seriously need to review Electricity 101. Pay attention to series-parallel circuit analysis


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

sorry i copied and pasted the wrong one i meant to put parallel. my mistake.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

What you posted is describing a parallel circuit.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

sorry i'm not the best woth electronics, i have 2 separate amps for my four 15's, i've never put 2 speakers into one channel before.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you cant use 4" speakers to make a "sub woofer" because they cannot play the low tones that a sub woofer creates.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hmm so what exactely makes a subwoofer so different than a speaker?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Mostly the strength of the magnet, the length of the throw and the amount of air that can be moved. Better subwoofers will have stronger, lighter cones which cut back on distortion which is rampant when reproducing those frequencies.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Subwoofer


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

sweet thanks


----------

